# Advice PLEASE!! Don't know what to do



## shastaw (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello ,
I would like some advice please!!

I had a partial thyroidectomy 2 years ago. I am now faced with having the other side removed and would like some feed back from people that have had the same,..ie long term effects, recovery time, risk etc. I have had breast cancer and have hurtle cells and am a little worried it could be cancer.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Thank you 
Lynda


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shastaw said:


> Hello ,
> I would like some advice please!!
> 
> I had a partial thyroidectomy 2 years ago. I am now faced with having the other side removed and would like some feed back from people that have had the same,..ie long term effects, recovery time, risk etc. I have had breast cancer and have hurtle cells and am a little worried it could be cancer.
> ...


Hi there, Lynda and welcome. Gosh, you have been through it. I am so sorry and I hear your fears and worries!

There are 2 kinds of Hurthle cells. One of course is cancer and the other is Hashimoto's. So, a good pathologist is required here. Someone with a lot of experience.

Let's keep our fingers crossed on this one and hope for the best.

When is your surgery scheduled? How do you feel? What prompted this about the other half of your thyroid? Did you have a scan or something?

I have not had your experience but I am sure some of our posters may have and hopefully they will be along to share with you.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

shastaw said:


> Hello ,
> I am now faced with having the other side removed and would like some feed back from people that have had the same,..ie long term effects,*You will become hypo but that will be treated with levothyroxine replacement*
> 
> recovery time,*within a few days you should be back to somewhat normal activity - I think it's 2 weeks not to lift anything over 15 lbs* risk etc.*there are risks with any surgery but the risk with thyroid removal which you have already had are vocal cord cut/nicks or having them remove the parathyroid glands on accident - both rare complications*
> ...


All I can say to you is stay positive and believe that it will all be OK - :hugs:


----------



## shastaw (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you for your advise . I am having the surgery because the goiter keeps getting bigger and it feels like I am chocking and being strangled. Hopefully after it is removed I will feel better

Thank you again


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shastaw said:


> Thank you for your advise . I am having the surgery because the goiter keeps getting bigger and it feels like I am chocking and being strangled. Hopefully after it is removed I will feel better
> 
> Thank you again


You are going to feel much better!!! When is the surgery scheduled?


----------



## shastaw (Mar 10, 2008)

My surgery is scheduled for Oct 20...I really hope I feel better ,I am tired of being so cranky!!

Thank you again,


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

shastaw said:


> My surgery is scheduled for Oct 20...I really hope I feel better ,I am tired of being so cranky!!
> 
> Thank you again,


WOW! Why so far out?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shastaw said:


> My surgery is scheduled for Oct 20...I really hope I feel better ,I am tired of being so cranky!!
> 
> Thank you again,


You will feel better; it may take some time but it will happen. Glad you joined the board.


----------



## shastaw (Mar 10, 2008)

My doctor needs an assistant and that is the only date she can get ..grrr I wish it was sooner. 
Not sure if it is related but I keep getting headaches and I am sooo very cranky!!! The Hasi is making my life miserable!! Oh well only another 60 days and counting..haha


----------

